# Thinking of upgrading from my ryzen 1700 too either a 3rd gen ryzen or a i7 10700k



## gordesky1

So been wanting to either going to 3rd gen ryzen mainly 3900x but sadly cant find a good price one now adays... Will be a drop in upgrade sense my gigabyte x370 gaming k7 can take up too the 3950x. 

Than i saw a bundle on amazon core i7 10700k and the asus prime z490 for 546$ i don't mind going intel even tho all my builds been amd sense 2002.

Or i was thinking of just getting a ryzen 3600 for 200$. Tho my concern about that is will a 3600 keep up what i do with my 1700 cause yea less cores and threads cause i do keep alot of stuff going in the background while gaming.... The 1700 does indeed handle that fine but sense i got a ultra wide 200hz monitor 3 months ago its been lacking too my needs now in games keeping a steady frame rate. 100fps too 144fps.


Current specs is gigabyte x370 gaming k7-ryzen 1700 @ 3.9ghz -ram 32gb 3600 but yea can ony do 3200 cause of the cpu. and a gtx 1080 was a 1080ti but thats in mining duty at the moment.

Saw alot of good deals for the 3900s on the market place few months ago on this site but yea funds was a issue at the time


----------



## gtz

Pricing with 3000 series ryzen is jacked up due to no availability. Newegg has the 3600 for 195 currently. Most of the latest 3600s clock a lot better than the first production run. Run the IF 1:1 at 1800 (or 1900 if lucky) and clock to around 4.4 you will have a good chip.

Intel is also good, not going to sway away from this. There pricing is very competitive here lately.

But you already have a good board, a 3600/3700/3900 make better sense.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Sell your current board and motherboard and get a 10700k. You can get atleast 125 on ebay for the 1700. Theres one posted with a few hours left at 120 with bidders on it. Factor in another 100-150 for the board and your only 300 off of your intel setup


----------



## gordesky1

I would get the 3600 and give it a try cause im sure it will be better than my 1700 with games. my ony concern is core and thread count keeping up with stuff in background what i run while gaming.

i do have options cause i was going too sell my cousin my cpu and my old 16gb of 3200 corsair ram for 150$ and than he can get a cheap board for it. Or if i went with the intel option sell him cpu board and ram for a even 250$ wanted to help him out either way cause yea hes on the fx platform fx 6300....


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

gordesky1 said:


> I would get the 3600 and give it a try cause im sure it will be better than my 1700 with games. my ony concern is core and thread count keeping up with stuff in background what i run while gaming.
> 
> i do have options cause i was going too sell my cousin my cpu and my old 16gb of 3200 corsair ram for 150$ and than he can get a cheap board for it. Or if i went with the intel option sell him cpu board and ram for a even 250$ wanted to help him out either way cause yea hes on the fx platform fx 6300....


might be best to sell your setup to a deserving person like your cousin..he'll surely make good use for that from his FX platform..its kinda doomed these days and if you don't have enough money to spend on new stuff then you're most likely doomed..the Intel combo isn't really bad at all..Ryzen parts are way overpriced nowadays..

Sharing is Caring..


----------



## rdr09

gordesky1 said:


> So been wanting to either going to 3rd gen ryzen mainly 3900x but sadly cant find a good price one now adays... Will be a drop in upgrade sense my gigabyte x370 gaming k7 can take up too the 3950x.
> 
> Than i saw a bundle on amazon core i7 10700k and the asus prime z490 for 546$ i don't mind going intel even tho all my builds been amd sense 2002.
> 
> Or i was thinking of just getting a ryzen 3600 for 200$. Tho my concern about that is will a 3600 keep up what i do with my 1700 cause yea less cores and threads cause i do keep alot of stuff going in the background while gaming.... The 1700 does indeed handle that fine but sense i got a ultra wide 200hz monitor 3 months ago its been lacking too my needs now in games keeping a steady frame rate. 100fps too 144fps.
> 
> 
> Current specs is gigabyte x370 gaming k7-ryzen 1700 @ 3.9ghz -ram 32gb 3600 but yea can ony do 3200 cause of the cpu. and a gtx 1080 was a 1080ti but thats in mining duty at the moment.
> 
> Saw alot of good deals for the 3900s on the market place few months ago on this site but yea funds was a issue at the time


The R5 3600 is indeed a lot faster than the 1700. I got a R5 1600 and can compare with my R5 3600. The thing is, Gen 1 relies more to a fast RAM (ideal is 3466 CL14) than newer Gens. But, it might be that the GTX 1080 that is holding you back. Here is a 1700 paired with a GTX 1080 Ti.






His RAM was tuned and the R7 1700 was not even oc'ed much.


----------



## clonxy

The 5600 (non-X version) is going to be released soon. Not sure if you can wait for that. Are you sure it's the CPU that's the bottleneck? 1700 is still a strong gaming cpu. If you're gaming at 1400p, the bottleneck is most likely your GPU. I'm using a 5700 (it's faster than 1080ti) and I have difficulty getting 165fps for most games at max settings. I have to change it to mid or ultra.


----------



## gordesky1

rdr09 said:


> The R5 3600 is indeed a lot faster than the 1700. I got a R5 1600 and can compare with my R5 3600. The thing is, Gen 1 relies more to a fast RAM (ideal is 3466 CL14) than newer Gens. But, it might be that the GTX 1080 that is holding you back. Here is a 1700 paired with a GTX 1080 Ti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His RAM was tuned and the R7 1700 was not even oc'ed much.


Yea thats the thing i cant do anymore than 3200mhz with this 1700 probably not a good memory controller on this one. The ram is 3600mhz which i upgraded from 3200mhz corsair 16gbs back in july for 32gbs and i figured i get 3600 for future builds Anything over that is unstable.


I just tried the 1080ti back in and tested on fn and also division 2 while it does indeed gave a gain as i know it still doeisnt match even close to benchmarks or people on youtube.

And i did a overwatch test while it did hit 200 at times it was dropping a good bit down to 120-144fps just not a smooth fps as the video... Could be the ram really tho this 1700 just cant do anything over 3200. I had a tough time even getting too 3200 with my 3200 corsair ram for a long time than i nailed it. Than the new 3600 ram i even tried really loose timings and tried 3466 was really unstable.. than i tried lower and lower and yea back to 3200 and it was fine.




clonxy said:


> The 5600 (non-X version) is going to be released soon. Not sure if you can wait for that. Are you sure it's the CPU that's the bottleneck? 1700 is still a strong gaming cpu. If you're gaming at 1400p, the bottleneck is most likely your GPU. I'm using a 5700 (it's faster than 1080ti) and I have difficulty getting 165fps for most games at max settings. I have to change it to mid or ultra.



Oh this board does not support the 5x series ony up to 3950x. And i really don't want to build another am4 board and cpu cause i herd the 5x series will be the last of am4? than bang am5 will pop up and yea i kinda want a future proof build. like when am5 comes up not sure when but i do like to jump on that not right away but in the future maybe a year later or something.

You sure the 5700 is faster? Cause as i always knew the 1080ti was in the lead. nothing too get happy about but lately benchmarks i see about a even match at times or the 1080ti coming ahead by a tad.

My res is 2560x1080p which i herd is less demanding than 1440p. Tho i did try 1080p again and really didint gain much if at all .


----------



## clonxy

gordesky1 said:


> Yea thats the thing i cant do anymore than 3200mhz with this 1700 probably not a good memory controller on this one. The ram is 3600mhz which i upgraded from 3200mhz corsair 16gbs back in july for 32gbs and i figured i get 3600 for future builds Anything over that is unstable.
> 
> 
> I just tried the 1080ti back in and tested on fn and also division 2 while it does indeed gave a gain as i know it still doeisnt match even close to benchmarks or people on youtube.
> 
> And i did a overwatch test while it did hit 200 at times it was dropping a good bit down to 120-144fps just not a smooth fps as the video... Could be the ram really tho this 1700 just cant do anything over 3200. I had a tough time even getting too 3200 with my 3200 corsair ram for a long time than i nailed it. Than the new 3600 ram i even tried really loose timings and tried 3466 was really unstable.. than i tried lower and lower and yea back to 3200 and it was fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh this board does not support the 5x series ony up to 3950x. And i really don't want to build another am4 board and cpu cause i herd the 5x series will be the last of am4? than bang am5 will pop up and yea i kinda want a future proof build. like when am5 comes up not sure when but i do like to jump on that not right away but in the future maybe a year later or something.
> 
> You sure the 5700 is faster? Cause as i always knew the 1080ti was in the lead. nothing too get happy about but lately benchmarks i see about a even match at times or the 1080ti coming ahead by a tad.
> 
> My res is 2560x1080p which i herd is less demanding than 1440p. Tho i did try 1080p again and really didint gain much if at all .


new drivers for 5700 

As for 1080p, I used 1920 x 1080. It looks like you have an ultrawide monitor and have more pixels on the screen which requires a strong gpu than someone using 1920x1080. 

You will gain more speed by upgrading to 3600 or 5600 (some b4xx mobos support 5000 series with a bios flash. check your mobo drivers online first), but you won't be happy with that gain. 

Here's a video I quickly found:


----------



## gordesky1

Hmm i do see your point... on the 1080p vs 2560 res. Which yea tells me pretty much its not worth going to the 3600 really... Now single threaded games it makes a difference but i really i dont really play any of those to matter.. Now i been hearing fortnite can be called a single threaded game at times and now i do play that a good bit. Just not sure if its worth it just for that lol..

And yea figured amd with their new drivers hehe. I will say up till 2017... i was always a amd gpu user sense day 1 pretty much cause really i never had a issue with amd gpus nor the drivers. I have always liked the drivers alot lol.

Also board is gigabyte x370 gaming k7 and sadly nomore bios updates after 3950x support :/ Did last a long time when it comes to bios updates tho i will say.

Now will going with a 10700k be about the same results really? I still say there is some cpu bottlenecking a bit with the 1700 with some games tho. Cause when i look at gpu usage while playing some games like say fortnight the gpus never maxes out mostly 80s and i say up to 93% tho really not sure really.


----------



## mothergoose729

The 10700k is a better deal than the 3700x right now for sure.


----------



## dagget3450

I have both a 3600 and 1700. They score fairly close in multithread and 3600 def does better in single thread gaming low res. I took down my 1700 or I would benchmark them if it would help you out. I don't game at low resolution so really they are about the same to me. In hindsight I would or should have passed on the 3600. 

I eventually plan to sell my ryzens in the hopes of putting a 5xxx in my x570 mobo. I have 1700 on x370, then got an msi b450 mobo , and x570 for my 3600. My original plan was to put 1700/x370 3600/b450 and 5600/5800 on x570. However since it's impossible to get the new ryzens and their prices are stupid I am going secondhand intel route for now.

It's complicated for enthusiasts because we like to tinker and upgrade just because. However if I had to choose because I was budget limited I would just stick with my 1700 on the AMD side. 

I definitely had more fun with my 3600 though, mostly due to tweaking and memory speeds/imc were way better than 1700.(benchmarking)

Playing with skylake x now, since AMD is so pricey and there are some good deals out there. Also, having fun delidding and overclocking intel right now.

I am generally biased towards AMD though. However AMD is trying too hard to be like intel in pricing etc..

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## gordesky1

dagget3450 said:


> I have both a 3600 and 1700. They score fairly close in multithread and 3600 def does better in single thread gaming low res. I took down my 1700 or I would benchmark them if it would help you out. I don't game at low resolution so really they are about the same to me. In hindsight I would or should have passed on the 3600.
> 
> I eventually plan to sell my ryzens in the hopes of putting a 5xxx in my x570 mobo. I have 1700 on x370, then got an msi b450 mobo , and x570 for my 3600. My original plan was to put 1700/x370 3600/b450 and 5600/5800 on x570. However since it's impossible to get the new ryzens and their prices are stupid I am going secondhand intel route for now.
> 
> It's complicated for enthusiasts because we like to tinker and upgrade just because. However if I had to choose because I was budget limited I would just stick with my 1700 on the AMD side.
> 
> I definitely had more fun with my 3600 though, mostly due to tweaking and memory speeds/imc were way better than 1700.(benchmarking)
> 
> Playing with skylake x now, since AMD is so pricey and there are some good deals out there. Also, having fun delidding and overclocking intel right now.
> 
> I am generally biased towards AMD though. However AMD is trying too hard to be like intel in pricing etc..
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



Yea im probably going to skip the ryzen route for now my plans was a 3900 and be done with this platform till am5 but yea im not paying the prices for them... let alone even a 3900 probably wont be much benefit for me in gaming cause really the 3600 is about the same when it comes to that well close.. let alone running 2560x1080p... Im still thinking about getting that 10700k and asus board combo. 

Than i was going to sell my mb cpu and old 3200mhz corsair ram to my cousin for 250$ to recoup some costs which i know i can get more out of it but he badly needs a new setup sense hes on a fx 6300 and i know it will go to good used. Treats me as the world too.. would just give him everything for nothing but yea money nowdays is well not in a good place you could say... and he told me he wouldint feel right just taking it with out giving anything.

My ony concern will the 10700k benefit me some to be worth it over my 1700? Sense yea i do run 2560x1080p... Now i do hear 2560x1080p is a good bit less demanding on the gpu than 1440p.

And sense the 10700k does have a higher clock speed in boost and let alone probably can clock it pretty decent also. Tho not sure if clock speed nowdays really matters much?

Like say if it wont be any difference over the 3600 in my case i probably would give the 3600 go and just sell the 1700 and ram to my cousin for 150$ and look for a cheap board for him under 100$ sense he doeisnt do overclocking. Sense either way i like him to have a better setup than he has now.

Doing the intel route after selling what i have now it would recoup the cost to around 350$. sense the bundle on amazon is 546$ than after tax 590 something. asus prime z490 a atx and a 10700k.

Hard to decide really lol..


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

gordesky1 said:


> Than i was going to sell my mb cpu and old 3200mhz corsair ram to my cousin for 250$ to recoup some costs which i know i can get more out of it but he badly needs a new setup sense hes on a fx 6300 and i know it will go to good used. Treats me as the world too.. would just give him everything for nothing but yea money nowdays is well not in a good place you could say... and he told me he wouldint feel right just taking it with out giving anything.


He's one GOOD cousin if he thinks that way..you are blessed my man!!



gordesky1 said:


> My only concern will the 10700k benefit me some to be worth it over my 1700? Sense yea i do run 2560x1080p... Now i do hear 2560x1080p is a good bit less demanding on the gpu than 1440p.
> 
> And sense the 10700k does have a higher clock speed in boost and let alone probably can clock it pretty decent also. Tho not sure if clock speed nowdays really matters much?
> 
> Like say if it wont be any difference over the 3600 in my case i probably would give the 3600 go and just sell the 1700 and ram to my cousin for 150$ and look for a cheap board for him under 100$ sense he doeisnt do overclocking. Sense either way i like him to have a better setup than he has now.
> 
> Doing the intel route after selling what i have now it would recoup the cost to around 350$. sense the bundle on amazon is 546$ than after tax 590 something. asus prime z490 a atx and a 10700k.
> 
> Hard to decide really lol..


If you only plan on Gaming the 10700k is more than enough..period..

plus the fact you can clock it higher (given you are not bottlenecked on your GPU) will greatly improve Framerates, it should hold you enough til things "normalize" which is according to analysts will probably take 2 years at least if demand doesn't hike down..


----------



## gordesky1

Update. Sense bestbuy had the 3600 same price as amazon let alone amazon went out of stock anyways... And they said i can return it within 15 days for free. I ordered it and will get it tomorrow. Was sooo closed of ordering the intel tho. Still might depending how this goes tho. 

But i figured higher ipc and clock speed of the 3600 let alone i can run my ram at 3600 or more if lucky? I should see a increase of something. Let alone in games at 2560x1080p i usely don't run all max out settings to begin with so its going to be less depending on the gpu which my fps should be higher in that regard like say in fortnite.

Just been thinking pass couple days like say i spend 600-700$ cause yea tax brings that up to that either what setup i go too boards wise. Than when am5 hits the streets in the future which was my plan jumping on that anyways while holding to what i have at the moment but at least getting a 3000 series to hold me over. Really would've been a waste i would think.

Either way cousin will have something too. This 3600 does good? He will have the 1700 and the corsair 3200 16gb of ram up for grabs to buy off me than we just need to find a board for him either a b450 or x480 would be good enough let alone board needs to work with first gen ryzen. 

Little worried about core and thread count tho... Not in games for sure but yea i do keep everything open in the background while gaming.. But guess i see. Or might just need to change my habits a bit lol..


----------



## MaxHughes

ZEN3/X570 with 24 GEN4 cpu lanes or just wait. Z590 will offer 20 GEN4 cpu lanes soon. ZEN2 and Intel's 10 series is just buying what needs to be upgraded.


----------



## dagget3450

gordesky1 said:


> Update. Sense bestbuy had the 3600 same price as amazon let alone amazon went out of stock anyways... And they said i can return it within 15 days for free. I ordered it and will get it tomorrow. Was sooo closed of ordering the intel tho. Still might depending how this goes tho.
> 
> But i figured higher ipc and clock speed of the 3600 let alone i can run my ram at 3600 or more if lucky? I should see a increase of something. Let alone in games at 2560x1080p i usely don't run all max out settings to begin with so its going to be less depending on the gpu which my fps should be higher in that regard like say in fortnite.
> 
> Just been thinking pass couple days like say i spend 600-700$ cause yea tax brings that up to that either what setup i go too boards wise. Than when am5 hits the streets in the future which was my plan jumping on that anyways while holding to what i have at the moment but at least getting a 3000 series to hold me over. Really would've been a waste i would think.
> 
> Either way cousin will have something too. This 3600 does good? He will have the 1700 and the corsair 3200 16gb of ram up for grabs to buy off me than we just need to find a board for him either a b450 or x480 would be good enough let alone board needs to work with first gen ryzen.
> 
> Little worried about core and thread count tho... Not in games for sure but yea i do keep everything open in the background while gaming.. But guess i see. Or might just need to change my habits a bit lol..


I think you will like the r5 3600, mine i ran 3466cl16 tridentz with no issues. At that resolution i think you will see an increase depending on game engines. Certainly wont be worse as i made the same upgrade when 3600 launched. I was on my r7 1700 just swapped cpu, got another mobo for the 1700 and it just got decommissioned only probably temporarily if i don't sell it off. I do want to keep it for benchmarking sake to test against newer gen. My issue though is i always end up gaming at 4k or so and then cpu doesn't mean as much.

i really wanted a 5600x or 5800x but the price and stock issues are making me think by the time i do that a new gen ryzen will be out haha.


----------



## gordesky1

Update. got the 3600 on Sunday And first thing i did was compare benchmarks i did with the 1700 and really everyone was higher on the 3600 on the 1080 and also the 1080ti.

Than i compare the games i mainly play nowadays division 2 and Fn And there's a good bit increase in fps . But on the settings i play dv2 while i don't play max but the fps stays more steady and way way less stutters. Were you noticed the difference is when you turn down settings cause it puts more load on the cpu than gpu i saw a big difference on fortnite with that. Tho there is some increase and the fps is more stable even on max settings and with less stutters. 

But while i was worrying about this 370 board everything went smooth i updated the bios than pop in the cpu and it booted right up with no issues than i tested it for a day at its stocks settings and also ran the memory at 3200 as i did with the 1700 and tested everything that way.

Than that night i pop the ram on 3600mhz and also set the timings much lower than they ever went and it passed with flying colors lol..

Than i went on with overclocking did 4.2ghz all cores first went well than later that night i went with 4.3ghz 1.28volts tested everything for a day and yep fine. Than i figure i give 4.4ghz a go than i drop the voltage after testing it at 1.28volts down too 1.25volts tested it for over a day everything is stable 

Tested with cinebench multiple times single core 205 vs 155 with the 1700 at 3.9ghz and muti is 1600-1700 which is around the 1700 tested so i didn't loose any muti thread in that regard. Than i tested cpuz which brings 535 single core and 4450 muti. So far pretty happy with it and it does seem to handle with all my background tasks while gaming just as good as the 1700 did.

Haven't tested any more over 4.4ghz mostly just been making sure everything is fully stable first i feel it might have more to go lol

So afterwards i went ahead and looked for a motherboard so my cousin can buy we went with the msi performance gaming amd x470 101$ he paid. Than i told him to get the cooler master hyper 212 evo 30$ hes not a overclocking person but i can set that up for him on the 1700 with maybe 3.7-3.8ghz which doeisnt need if any or much voltage over stock.

Than i told him 160$ for the 1700 and the 3200 lpx corsair ram total . Probably next week when he comes over i get it going for him. Ony bottleneck he will have now is his gtx 960 2gb which i sold him it in 2019 for cheap lol.. Tho it handles games fine as long as you don't go crazy on settings but yea he will get a good amount of boost with the 1700 with it sense yea i had that in my system with the 1700 and it was night and day difference vs his 6300 with fortnite etc lol

rx 580 would suit him really great but yea gpu prices :/


----------

